# German Blue Rams Acting weird



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

my male GBR keeps chasing the female GBR away and the female is now spending most of the time at top of tank in corner and it has also been hiding behind my filter



the female is goin to breed at some point because it has a very pink belly and getting fatter and i dont know if thats the reason for the male chasing the female away and the female trying to like hide and staying at top of tank


can anyone tell me what might be wrong with them or give any info?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the pair isn't bonded yes that can happen. I had one male that killed the female as they didn't bond.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a pare that have never bread but my female has always had a pink belly , so don't tale that as a sure sign , if they were mating they would be together making a bed in the substrate and chaising the other fish off.
How long have u had them and is one new to the tank.
I got a male and my female rejected him , nipped chaise etc he died after 6-7 days behind the intake
The next male I tried she gladly accepted .
Could be he wants to breed and she is adolescent and not ready or possibly he rejects her. 
Or possibly to fish being fish , know way to say truly without seeing it and or knowing more on the tank and history


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

She may just be hiding from him until she is "ready'.I would watch them closely though as not all male females pair up and issues commonly arise.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

How long do they take to pair up? I bought 4 recently(3 weeks now?) and 2 are obviously paired and the other two hang out together but one will randomly chase the other.


----------

